# Looking for a puppy



## inider (6 mo ago)

Hello everyone, I'm a new member. Our standard poodle Benya passed away a year ago, he was 14.5 years old. It was so hard. Currently, we are looking for a poodle puppy (medium size).


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Loosing a long time companion is what led me here. Best wishes for your new puppy search.


----------



## inider (6 mo ago)

Happy'sDad said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss. Loosing a long time companion is what led me here. Best wishes for your new puppy search.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Condolences on your loss -leaves a hole in your heart. But new puppy can help you heal. I'll be following along as you search for a new buddy.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear you lost your buddy. It's hard, even when the dog has lived a good long life as yours did.

What region are you looking in?


----------



## Wooster Tim (Nov 11, 2021)

yes, so sorry for the loss of your pup. Thats always super hard! good luck in your search you'll find the right one.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Welcome! Sorry for your loss. The same happened with me (and others here apparently) A new puppy certainly will help ease the pain. Mainly, you won't have time to think about your loss!


----------



## inider (6 mo ago)

Asta's Mom said:


> Condolences on your loss -leaves a hole in your heart. But new puppy can help you heal. I'll be following along as you search for a new buddy.


Thank you!


----------



## inider (6 mo ago)

SteveS55 said:


> Welcome! Sorry for your loss. The same happened with me (and others here apparently) A new puppy certainly will help ease the pain. Mainly, you won't have time to think about your loss!


Thank you!


----------



## inider (6 mo ago)

SteveS55 said:


> Welcome! Sorry for your loss. The same happened with me (and others here apparently) A new puppy certainly will help ease the pain. Mainly, you won't have time to think about your loss!


Thank you!


----------



## inider (6 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> I'm sorry to hear you lost your buddy. It's hard, even when the dog has lived a good long life as yours did.
> 
> What region are you looking in?


Thank you! I am looking in NJ, NY, CT, PA.


----------



## inider (6 mo ago)

SteveS55 said:


> Welcome! Sorry for your loss. The same happened with me (and others here apparently) A new puppy certainly will help ease the pain. Mainly, you won't have time to think about your loss!


Thanks!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. What size do you consider "medium"? Poodles in the USA are either Toy, Miniature, or Standard.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. I would love to see pictures of Benya. Looking forward to following you on your journey towards a new pup


----------



## Haitch (6 mo ago)

Sorry, that dog shaped hole thing ...
In europe there is definitely a medium sized poodle , in France it’s called a Moyen and in Germany it’s called a Kleine , spelling dubious , and auto incorrect changed it several times , till I refused to back down ! 

there are the occasional breeders here, though with some they just cross a standard with a mini .
In theory my dog should end up medium sized , he is 4 months old weighs about 23-24 lbs and stands (ha ha for measuring ) about 16” tall .

I have wondered if this is one of the reasons for the medium doodle craze , large standards are just too large for some folks .

I hope you find your perfectly imperfect puppy soon , there is after all no perfect puppy , except the one that is perfect for you


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

FWIW... The breeder that I got Phoebe from 2 weeks ago had two other females available at the same time. She said one is/was what is called a medium in Europe, but isn't recognized as such here in the US. She's based in MD, right below Harrisburg. I know they drive to meet people partway, but I don't know if she still has any left. She's supposed to be AKC breeder by heart if that matters to you.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi,

Getting your answer to what a medium size poodle means to you would be very helpful. 

The breed standard is up to 10" at the shoulder for the toy variety, from 10"-15" for miniatures, and over 15" for the standard poodle. Weight is not part of the breed standard so a healthy weight will depend on height and structure. 

Toys and miniatures may grow "oversize" due to the little tricks that genetics sometimes plays. Breeders will generally breed those varieties towards the upper end of the range. 
Standards officially start at 15" but it would be incredibly rare to see more than few even close to that size. There is a preferred size for the conformation ring, where poodle build quality is assessed, which I think is around 21"-25" so most breeders are trying for that range. 

That leaves a rather large gap where well bred poodles aren't generally found. 

If a miniature poodle is what you're thinking of, here's a couple of real life perspective photos of my bigger boy. 

Approx 14" Neo at kitchen counter, kitchen table, and with 5'9" poodad.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Neo is sooo cute! 😍


----------

